# The End of a Great Beggining



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Well sad but true on january 7 2005, my 94 se-r got smashed in the rear by a dodge ram. Never again will i drive a car that i plan on keepin on first snow day. I believe that the rear sub-frame is twisted from the wreck so i believe they will be totalling out the car. So i will be looking for a new car. Now i had LOTS of fun in this car and the only mod i had on it is a AEM intake (which hopefully i will be able to sell). But what im wondering is what would some of you do with the money u get to buy another car. I have been thinkin about a 240sx but havent researched on it yet. I do not know much about nissan so being given that im lookin in to gettin another one i would like peoples thoughts on what should be next. I want something that would be fun and can be modified easily like the se-r. I know where i can get a 240sx with a (in my opinion) ugly orange and blue custom paint, a roll cage, racing seats, and many other lil cosmetic things. Its a 5 speed with a stock 2.4 engine. Its got the flip up lights but i dont know what year. Thanks for any info


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i personally wouldn't get a 240sx with the flip up lights, i think they're ugly. but a newere one with the regular lights would be sweet.


----------



## Jed118 (Nov 15, 2004)

That does suck. When I wrecked one of my pony's in sept, I took EVERYTHING useful out of it. (Interior, engine, a couple doors, etc)

Make some money! Are you gonna part the SER out? If you do, I got dibs on the rear spindle assemblies!


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea strip it for everything weather u wanna sell the stuff or have a spare everything and get another se-r thats what i do for my beaters, get a whoooole car and just strip it for parts so my every day beater will never die for more than 30 minutes


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

ya ill probaly just part out the car if i can. i found a cheap NX2000 or something like that. I was wondering if that would be worth throwing the SR20DE engine in? I dunno what im gonna do yet. Its sucking


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

doesnt it have one already?


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

94Sentra Se-R said:


> ya ill probaly just part out the car if i can. i found a cheap NX2000 or something like that. I was wondering if that would be worth throwing the SR20DE engine in? I dunno what im gonna do yet. Its sucking


The NX2000 already has the SR20 in it. Its the same car as your SE-R (B13) but with bigger brakes, bigger radiator, Armrest, Wider wheels, lower stance stock, ect. The only real difference between your car and the NX is that your car has a Lowport SR20 and the NX will have a Highport SR20.


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Maybe its not a NX2000 then? cuz this car kinda has a egg look to it? Im not sure what it is honestly but whats in it now is a single cam. Guesing the 1.6? It maybe just called a NX or something like that. It has a digital dash and stuff. It looks pretty nice its a hatchback. Its at this dealership just stowed away in the back. I gotta go back tomorrow to see how much they want but i went there before i bought the se-r and they had like 1200$ on it or maybe lower? I think it would be pretty good for a SR20DE swap ill give u all more info bout it tomorrow so i know more what im dealin with. THanks


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Its either got an SR20 in it or a GA16DE. If its got the GA16DE then its an NX1600. Take away the Sideskirts, front spoiler, rims, and rear spoiler and it will look like a 1600. 

If its the old Pulsar NX then it wouldnt have an Egg shape. Also the 1600 has a Digital Gauge Cluster.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Actually I just saw that you said it has a digital dash. So im 99% sure that its a NX1600 AKA GA16DE.


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

how hard is it to install the SR20DE i havent seen nothing on it so is it something i will have to spend lots of $$ or what i will probaly just take the check tomorrow and go buy it if they selling it for really cheap and im sure they was. But im wanting to pull out my engine from the se-r and put it in this. Will i need to take the wiring harness and computer and everything? Thanks for the info.


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Also i dont think it had t-tops? unless it was somethign i overlooked but im like 90% sure it didnt. were they made without t-tops?


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

94Sentra Se-R said:


> how hard is it to install the SR20DE i havent seen nothing on it so is it something i will have to spend lots of $$ or what i will probaly just take the check tomorrow and go buy it if they selling it for really cheap and im sure they was. But im wanting to pull out my engine from the se-r and put it in this. Will i need to take the wiring harness and computer and everything? Thanks for the info.


Its quite a bit of work but since you already hace the sr20 you pretty much have everything you need. If your doing it yourself then expect quite a bit of wrenching and a lot of time. Or if you wanna pay for installation then it should be about 1400-2000 depending where you go. And yes you will need the harness, ecu and tranny and the the crossmember from the nx2000 i think plus a bunch of other stuff. Also while the engine is out, you should replace the water pump, belts, timing chain, front seal etc..... :thumbup:


----------



## Nicole (Jan 10, 2005)

*so you're buying something new. . .*

i don't know of you're loyal to only nissan, but if you don't mind a change, i suggest an rx8. . . they're unique in that it's rotary and are fast cars. i don't know how much you have to spend, but it's a worthy buy. i have one of my own and love it.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Nicole said:


> i don't know of you're loyal to only nissan, but if you don't mind a change, i suggest an rx8. . . they're unique in that it's rotary and are fast cars. i don't know how much you have to spend, but it's a worthy buy. i have one of my own and love it.


Stock the RX-8 is not a fast car. I dont mean this in a bad way. I love the RX-8 and would buy one over a 350Z ANYDAY! I test drove both and even though the Z is faster, the RX-8 is smooth as butter and comfortable yet handles very Well. But if he drives an SE-R (or used to) I doubt he has the 30K to buy an RX-8

Yeah they were made without t's. They are lighter without T's and the Chasis is stiffer without them. As for the swap. YOu have everything you need pretty much. But its going to be a pain in the ass. If I were you I would get a car with an SR20 in it already...


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

Well i have bout 2400$ to spend maybe? depends on the insurance. But there aint very many nissans around here that are for sell and i dont trust ebay/whatnot its hard finding a fast car that was tooken care of. I am very sure that the motor in my se-r was well maintenced. As i said inside the engine there was no oil burn marks or anything. i will be having a shop put the engine in for me so ya im expecting to spend about 1600$ or so. But can i not use the Se-R tranny? that may delay me a lil (i dont plan on doing it right away anyway) but if u could plz tell me what i can use from my Se-r so that i can take what i need and get rid of it. Thanks for the info its helping me alot... Btw i wish i could afford a rx8 but im only 18  lol thanks


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

94Sentra Se-R said:


> Well i have bout 2400$ to spend maybe? depends on the insurance. But there aint very many nissans around here that are for sell and i dont trust ebay/whatnot its hard finding a fast car that was tooken care of. I am very sure that the motor in my se-r was well maintenced. As i said inside the engine there was no oil burn marks or anything. i will be having a shop put the engine in for me so ya im expecting to spend about 1600$ or so. But can i not use the Se-R tranny? that may delay me a lil (i dont plan on doing it right away anyway) but if u could plz tell me what i can use from my Se-r so that i can take what i need and get rid of it. Thanks for the info its helping me alot... Btw i wish i could afford a rx8 but im only 18  lol thanks


You will need EVERYTHING from your SE-R pretty much! You will basically be taking the guts from your car and putting it in the NX. If I were you I would buy back the SE-R from the insurcance company and then go Buy an SR20 powerd car. Also $2400 sounds kinda low for a totaled 1994. Check the Bluebook for a 1994 SE-R with the miles yours has on it in EXELLENT condtion. Thats probably what you will be getting minus however much it cost to buy the car back.

SE-R's are about the same price as Regular Sentra's and NX1600's. If you can find an NX2000 snatch it up but if not look for an SE-R. That way you will have an Extra everything just in case somthing is wrong with your new SE-R. Basically you can buy an SE-R now that has everything perfect with it exept the motor since you have one already. But if I were you I would find one that runs great and use the old SE-R for spare parts if you need them. Dont put yourself through somthing you dont have to.


----------



## 94Sentra Se-R (Dec 8, 2004)

how reliable is the NX1600 i think it had bout 130k miles? i was just wondering if i just bought it for maybe 1k just to have a car to get around in. I may even be able to fix the se-r? but i really think the frame might be bent. i havent had no one look at it since its been the weekend. Ill find out alot more tomorrow.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

94Sentra Se-R said:


> how reliable is the NX1600 i think it had bout 130k miles?.


Very Reliable!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

that GA16DE is a very tough and reliable motor. its not powerful or fast, but its quite a work horse. the engine is the main element of "reliability" as everything else will wear out fairly regularly in any car(i.e. suspension), but if it has a good engine its quite easy to keep a car forever(like a classic!).


----------



## 92redwhiteandblue (Jan 1, 2005)

S13, RB20, s15 headlights.....lot of potential with the silvia/SX platform via japan.....but thats me.......


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

92redwhiteandblue said:


> S13, RB20, s15 headlights.....lot of potential with the silvia/SX platform via japan.....but thats me.......


Im not quite sure what your talking about. I think you posted in the wrong thread????? I have no clue.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

I think what he is trying to say is that he likes the S13 and would swap an RB20 and do an s15 front end conversion.

Also 92redwhiteandblue (I love these pics )-


----------

